# Seeking info on Shirley Fabrication smoker



## Uncle Bob’s BBQ (Jan 12, 2019)

Greetings, I’ve been using a Lang 60 trailer for the past year and after my demands have surpassed my cooking space I’ve placed a deposit for a Shirley build. I’m looking to go with a 30” X 70” straight back cabinet with the elevated cook chamber to accommodate three cook racks. My question is if any Shirley owners on this forum have experience with a removable smokestack?  I’m fairly sure I won’t have the clearance needed to fit it inside my garage. No way I’m leaving an investment of that size outside. Any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## Tex1911 (Jan 12, 2019)

I don't own one but I see no problem with a removable stack. Maybe an oversized one so it can slip on and off easily?


----------



## gary s (Jan 12, 2019)

Don't have a Shirley, But having a removable stack is no problem. Contact them tell them what you need and I'm sure they will fix you up with a good looking removable stack.

Gary


----------



## flatbroke (Jan 12, 2019)

I have a removable stack on my lang, wouldn't fit in the shop if I didn't. I don't leave it outside either.  Oh by the way, I am Jealous.  congrats I was going to order one but couldn't wait the 2 years.


----------



## Uncle Bob’s BBQ (Jan 12, 2019)

flatbroke said:


> I have a removable stack on my lang, wouldn't fit in the shop if I didn't. I don't leave it outside either.  Oh by the way, I am Jealous.  congrats I was going to order one but couldn't wait the 2 years.



Yeah I was told about 31 months. Its a long time to wait but I’ve got the Lang until then. SF has an insane amount of customization options and from all the studying I’ve done their quality seems as good as it gets.


----------



## flatbroke (Jan 12, 2019)

yes it does and yes they do. super product


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 12, 2019)

I don't see a problem here.
You need a bigger garage, and have the reason to do it.
No Problem at all... 

What if your removable stack falls off on the road?

"Sorry, I can't do the cook for you. I blew my stack on the road somewhere."

(I have a stack. It improves my draft. So I really can relate.
But my stack is 3" diameter, and on a MES 30, and no wheels.)


----------

